# [INSTALL] epia me6000 und gentoo

## trashcity

ich hab ein epia me6000 mainboard und möchte gentoo von einer livecd aus installieren  

ich hab versuchd einfach einmal von der p4 livecd zu starten ist aber nicht gegangen  

kann mir bitte wer einen tip geben welche livecd ich verwenden soll 

hab leider noch nicht viel gefunden 

meine cp ist eine 

C3 600MHz; 1196 bogomips; flags: 

fpu de tsc msr cx8 mtrr pge mmx 

3dnow 

ich hab gelesen das man entwerde 586 oder 686 verwenden soll 

ich möchde nur sicherstellen das der rechner wirklich gut nacher läuft 

für 686 gibts ja eine livecd aber für 586 ist mir keine bekannt

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hallo,

schau mal unter: http://blade5.bvu.edu/wiki/tiki-index.php

Da steht alles drin.

Frank

----------

## think4urs11

ich habe mein neues CL6000 Board einfach mit einer x86-CD installiert - mit stage3!

Anschließend die CFlags/USE-Flags und alles andere entsprechend setzen und was man braucht emergen (xfree, mozilla-firebird, whatever).

Auf die Art und Weise hat man relativ zügig ein funktionierendes System und kann arbeiten.

Alles was nicht in Stage3 enthalten ist wird gleich optimal compiliert und alles andere wie z.B. der gcc / binutils / openssh / whatever erledigt sich im Lauf der Zeit sowieso sobald eine neue Version im Portagetree auftaucht.

----------

## trashcity

hab noch ein kleines problem was mit meinen dvd laufwerk zusammen hängt

und zwar bekomme ich immer eine meldung 

hdd: timeout waiting for dma

hdd: timeout waiting for dma

hdd: (_ide_dma_test_ipq) calles while not wating

kann ich da irgend etwas anderes einstellen?

----------

## Donnergurgler

(1) Funktioniert DMA bei Deinen Festplatten?

(2) Welche hdparm-Parameter hast Du in Deiner Konfig eingetragen?

     Gegebenenfalls auf "-d 1" beschränken".

(3) Hast Du tatsächlich neben dem DVD drei weitere IDE-Geräte im

Rechner stecken? -> evtl. Anordnung verändern

(4) Wenn alles nichts hilft, Kernel neubacken und "DMA nur für Festplaten"

     (o.ä.) auswählen.

Ciao,

Jens

----------

## trashcity

Guten Morgen Leute 

ich hab ein problem mit der erzeugung des Kernels 

aber weder Manuel (gs-sources) 

Noch über genkernel (gentoo-sources)

läst sich der Kernel erzeugen

Ich hab gestern um 22:00 genkernel gestartet aber als ich heute um 08:00 vorm Computer eintraf stand er nur auf root aber hat genkernel nicht abgeschlossen!

Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte

----------

## dertobi123

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte

 

Nein. Die Glaskugel ist in Reparatur und ohne eine Fehlermeldung kann man dir nur schwerlich weiterhelfen. Bitte _etwas_ präziser.

Tobias

----------

## trashcity

Na gut dann etwas genauer 

Ich vorgestern begonnen auf besagter Hardware gentoo von der Live CD zu installieren 

Ich hab mich an die Anleitung gehalten 

Nur ich hab eine 80GB Festplatte die ich in mehrere Partitionen aufgeteilt habe

Hda1 ist 128MB und Boot auf ext3

Hda2 ist 1024MB und swap

Hda3 ist 10000MB und root  ext3 

Hda5 ist 9000MB und tmp ext3 

Hda6 ist 9000MB und var ext3 

Hda7 ist 9000MB und home ext3 

Hda8 ist 9000MB und usr ext3

Die fstab ist meiner Meinung nach richtig 

In der Make.conf hab ich 

Für den prozessor folgendes eingetrgen 

Da hab ich aus http://blade5.bvu.edu/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=EpiaInstallingGentoo

EPIA M-6000	Ezra-T	-march=i586 -m3dnow -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer	i586-pc-linux-gnu

Bei denn USE Flages is nix eingetragen

So dann wollte ich Manuel den Kernel erstellen (gs-sources) hab alles eingetragen was in der Installations- Anleitung von gentoo steht 

Dann hab ich denn kernel erzeugt was aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht geklabt hat 

(ist mein erster Kernel was ich selbst erzeugen wollte)

hab mir dann gentoo-sources emergt 

so wollte den kernel mit genkernel erzeuge was aber auch immer abbricht

----------

## dertobi123

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> So dann wollte ich Manuel den Kernel erstellen (gs-sources) hab alles eingetragen was in der Installations- Anleitung von gentoo steht 
> 
> Dann hab ich denn kernel erzeugt was aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht geklabt hat 
> 
> (ist mein erster Kernel was ich selbst erzeugen wollte)
> ...

 

Und was für Fehlermeldungen?

Tobias

----------

## trashcity

ok 

kernel kompeliert sichtlich 

und dann einfach 

cdinage#

----------

## trashcity

kann ich jetzt auch noch in der chroot einen anderen downloaden und manuel erzeugen ich hab gerade gelessen das man den ac-souces nehmen soll  :Confused: Last edited by trashcity on Sat Nov 15, 2003 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> ok 
> 
> kernel kompeliert sichtlich 
> 
> und dann einfach 
> ...

 

Beim genkernel oder wenn du von Hand baust? Ich weiss nicht ob und wenn ja was für Meldungen genkernel auswirft; aber wenn du von Hand baust bekommst du auf jeden Fall eine Fehlermeldung. Ohne die kann dir keiner helfen.

Tobias

----------

## dertobi123

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> kann ich jetzt auch noch in der chroot einen anderen downloaden und manuel erzeugen

 

Klar, warum nicht? Alte Sourcen mit emerge -C name-der-sourcen deinstallieren, neue Sourcen installieren, evtl. noch den Symlink /usr/src/linux anpassen.

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> ich hab gerade gelessen das man den ac-souces nehmen soll 

 

Wo gelesen?

Tobias

----------

## trashcity

du dertobi123 

ich hab da eine ganz blöde frage wie kann ich den Symlink /usr/src/linux überprüfen und oder gegebenen falls erstellen!

----------

## dertobi123

Mit ls -l /usr/src/linux kannst du dir ansehen, wohin der Link zeigt. 

Sieht bei mir so aus:

```
tobias@keynes tobias ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 2003-11-14 17:23 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.22
```

Mit ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.4.22 /usr/src/linux würdest du den Symlink erstellen, der zur obigen Ausgabe führt.  linux-2.4.22 wäre in dem Fall ein Vanilla-Kernel, musst halt schauen, wie der Kernel & die Version heissen, die du in /usr/src liegen hast.

BTW: Auf gentoo.de gibt's viel Doku zu lesen, sicherlich auch eine Doku in der obiges beschrieben ist ...  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

muß ich mich wohl nochmal einmischen.

Ja, du musst entweder kernel '2.4.21' nehmen oder 'ac' weil beim neuesten der 'via-rhine' Netzwerktreiber kaputt ist.

Ich habe den kernel nach Anleitung auf blade5... installiert. Der hat alles und kann alles  :Wink: 

Symlink:

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux.wasauchimmer linux

Frank

----------

## trashcity

ich hab gerade einen Kernel mit make dep&&make bzImage modules modules_install install erstellt nur 

mit make dep && clean bzImage modules modules_install bricht er immer ab wieso macht er das

----------

## dertobi123

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> ich hab gerade einen Kernel mit make dep&&make bzImage modules modules_install install erstellt nur 
> 
> mit make dep && clean bzImage modules modules_install bricht er immer ab wieso macht er das

 

Zum letzten Mal:

Wenn du uns die Fehlermeldung nicht nennst, können wir dir nicht sagen wieso das nicht geht.

Tobias

----------

## trashcity

ein gosse problem ist ergiebt mir keine fehler meldung

er kompiliert und bricht dann einfach ab 

was einfach heist auf dem screen sind viele krübtische zeichen und dann blözlich 

cdimage # 

und dann nix mehr 

versuche gerade neu zu kompelieren und hab auch denn link neu erstellt

----------

## trashcity

Da Problem stellt sich wie folgt vor 

Ich hab meinen Server mit gentoo auf einem Epia Me1000 Laufen. da hat die Installation beim ersten mal gleich geklabt  

So jetzt spiele ich mich schon seit zwei Wochen mit der Installation auf dem Epia Me600 Platform  

Die beiden sind eigentlich seht gleich bis auf die Cpu 

Folgende Probleme treten auf 

1. nach start von der Live CD (686) geht auf dem ME600 der Via-rhine Treiber nicht korrekt und auf dem ME1000 schon die CD ist die gleiche  

2. die eine Kiste (ME1000) startet die andere Kiste (ME600)nicht sind bis auf die Cflages gleich und auch den kernel hab ich mit ac-source und den gleichen Einstellungen gebaut  

folgendes geschieht ich starte die Kiste (ME600) und der Grub erscheint ich wähle mein gentoo und dann sollte gentoo eigentlich starten aber das einzige was geschieht ist das der Rechner neu startet und die Sache von vorne losgeht. Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung  

So den boot flag hab ich richtig auf hda1 gesetzt (Überprüft )  

Die einträge in der Fstab sind auch richtig (Überprüft)  

Die grub.conf ist auch richtig (Überprüft)  

Grub hab ich noch nicht überprüft  

Hat jemand noch eine Idee 

Bitte Posten und sei es noch so blöd

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

zu 1.: Der Via-Rhine in 2.4.22 ist 'broken', du brauchst 'nen 2.4.21.

zu 2.: Du hast den falschen Prozesoor im Kernel ausgewählt! Es ist ein 'CyrixIII/VIA-C3'

Frank

----------

## trashcity

danke 

numer zwei war es 

wo bitte hast du die info den her?  :Shocked: 

----------

## IamtheOne

Sorry, about not speaking german, but the wiki is not at blade5.bvu.edu anymore.  It is now at http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/.

----------

